

MoJo needs your mojo. Entries for Mozilla Journalism Challenge are due June 6. - jmcarlin
http://blog.knowtheory.net/post/6143575982/making-news-with-the-mozilla-journalism-challenge

======
simonsarris
This is wonderful, but I wish I knew about it long before June 3rd. When was
it announced?

I will try to make a commitment to enter regardless, time permitting.

~~~
machofabulous
Simon, first announcement was Feb. 8th over at MediaShift here

[http://www.pbs.org/idealab/2011/02/knight-mozilla-partner-
to...](http://www.pbs.org/idealab/2011/02/knight-mozilla-partner-to-boost-
tech-journalism-collaboration038.html)

but don't fret! This is only the first year, in which 5 of 15 fellows will be
selected. There will be a fresh new round of applications in 2012. I recommend
jumping on the listserv <http://mzl.la/mojolist> to stay in the know

~~~
machofabulous
I should also add that your idea doesn't have to be a fully fleshed out
proposal, just a good "napkin sketch" that can later be hashed out at the
Learning Lab (where the 60 best ideas will be developed and later prototyped)

